# Best transport for a huge crew..?



## Stinkyyy (Mar 28, 2016)

OK I'm tired and the chat thing keeps getting in the way so I'll keep this short n sweet (maybe @Anagor can spread better light on our situation) but long story short what do y'all think is e best mode of long term ish transport for 6 adults, a baby in baby seat n three big doggies???

Our firsrt plan was a van but it ain't happening, then we thought a fucking 7 seated people carrier n an trailer on the back for baby to sleep in n stuff and to just store our shit. 

This will be between UK n all over Europe. Can drive up to 7.5 tonne gross weight plus trailer but needs to be cheapest, safest and most efficient. Come on get ur thinking caps on!!!!


----------



## Frodo (Mar 28, 2016)

sounds like you need a bus.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 28, 2016)

first, why does the chat keep getting in the way?

second, can you clarify a bit on your question? are you saying a van is too small? like frodo said you might want to consider a bus, but i dunno how hard they are to come by in the UK.


----------



## Primitive (Mar 28, 2016)

I'd say convoy it... More than one vehicle! I personally like those older smaller toyota 4 cylinder RVs that fit in normal parking spots! And you can leave the dogs inside if you want when it's hot out, just turn on the generator and air conditioning! But the way I'd like to start a road crew is in convoys... Something like that RV which can sleep a few, then one couple gets maybe like a Jeep Cherokee with a bed in the back, maybe the few younger kids in a van, 4 cylinder stationwagon for a grumpy older cat who likes their privacy or something... You know, all mixed up to people's taste


----------



## Primitive (Mar 28, 2016)

A mobile rubber tramp village in other words


----------



## Primitive (Mar 28, 2016)

And also I don't know that cheapest would be best, cause six people flying signs in all different spots all at once can bring in alot of money! Especially when everyone's holding eachother accountable to stick with it!! Freeway ramps, medians, plaza exists... With funny signs and big smiles all day everyday would pull in enough money collectectively to really get anything you guys make as a goal! Especially if you already gotta vehicle, drop one person off at one part of the city, another at the other and so forth, just make sure everyone's got phones, and if there's a problem or they get ran off you can go pick em up drop em somewhere different, and everyone's hustling simultaneously! That's big $$$ right there!!


----------



## Anagor (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for your answers so far!



Frodo said:


> sounds like you need a bus.



A bus would be cool, but they come quite expensive here. Plus, would need much diesel and that is expensive over here.



Matt Derrick said:


> second, can you clarify a bit on your question? are you saying a van is too small?



The first thought (with less people involved, obviously) was to get a van. Van is this case meaning something like a Ford Transit or alike. Perhaps the more common word for it in US is delivery truck? Just three seats in the front and a large cargo space in the back. But now more people are involved, so that's not feasible anymore. An American style van like a G20 would be cool, but too expensive here in the old world ...



Primitive said:


> I'd say convoy it... More than one vehicle!



Good idea, basically. But not everyone has a driving license. In fact, I may be the only one who can legally drive. (This is not US where you may get your license at school. Here it takes quite an effort and lots of money, so many people delay it if they don't need it atm.)

As said, thanks for your answers, looking forward to more comments ...


----------

